# EU pet passport



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We crossed over the France Wednesday and travelled across to Belgium and got a EU pet passport for 30€ with rabies details copied over from AHC
Very nice vet lady and easy parking outside.
https://www.veterinairejaucot.be/

And then spent the night at a free stop near the new Strépy boat lift.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Nik pastures new eh?
I guess things are somewhat easier now to move around. Safe travels. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link Nick. We must get on and do ours at some stage. Did that vet want proof of residency? There are reports that some vets (mostly in France I believe) are asking for proof of residency and there have been some issues over the microchip being a British registered one. I think the microchip can be put on the European register and, indeed, it is worth doing anyway so that a lost dog can be returned.

Did you have any inspection of the dog food you were carrying? Although the rules state that you cannot import dog food there have not been many reports of inspections.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

She was worried about address, pass it over to me and I asked if it could be English address or French ( we could have used a French address if needed) and she said doesn’t mater.
We will find out if the passport works on 26th May when we return to uk.
We had no checks on what food stuffs we had , ours or the dogs. This was using the Tunnel.


----------

